# Galaxy Nexus 2?



## slashdotdash (Jun 14, 2012)

Hey guys just thought I'd put it out there that I came across an article which sites Samsung as developing a new device which builds upon the GT i9250 we know the gsm galaxy nexus as. This one is reportedly the i9260.

http://www.gsmarena.com/leaked_specs_could_be_showing_a_revamped_nexus-news-4682.php

On here you'll see that they reckon the device appears to be an improved gnex with a 1.5ghz dual core processor, 8mp shooter and an SD card slot (which I find hard to believe).

What I find interesting about this article is it sort of ties in with my expectations of the supposed nexus line released later this year.

In my opinion, I thought it was too early to release Key Lime Pie - which is why I thought a line of nexus devices would have brought some attention to the fact that there wasnt going to be a new iteration of android. What I didn't expect was there would potentially be a new galaxy nexus.

So there's a bit of news - take it in whatever way you want to interpret it - be it a new, unrelated Samsung device or not, I thought it just seemed to be an interesting way to revive the gnex if it were to be released alongside other nexus devices at the launch.

(Note: the supposed droid RAZR HD has a 1.5ghz dual core processor as well - but I think the camera is 13mp?)

Sent from my Nexus 7 via Tapatalk


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Lets hope they fix the radio snafu with the gnex.


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

What do you mean "fix the radio"? Mine works great!


----------

